# Glittering Gold



## Lucky_Country (12 September 2008)

I have read many articles recently concerning the pricing of gold.
Manipulation, US$, Oil ratio, etc.
All point to one of the best enviroments to own gold or gold companies yet the price drops.
Is the gold trading a fair system and fully giving investors and companies true value ?
Bull or Bear tell me your thought on the price, demand, and the pros and cons of a high/low gold price.
Where to next for Gold and will we ever see the real truth to its trading ?


----------

